# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in België >  Ervaringen met Universitair ziekenhuis Saint Luc Brussel,

## saartje7

Hallo,

Kan iemand mij iets meer vertellen over dit ziekenhuis, ik wil erheen wegens
epilepsie van kind. ik wil informatie over hoe men in belgie omgaat met
anti - epileptica geven, als de aanvallen blijven komen.
ook als er ervaringen zijn over alternatieve geneeswijze wil ik hier meer van weten,

groetjes,

saartje

----------


## mamalien

Hé saartje,
het ziekenhuis Gasthuisberg hier in leuven is gespecialiseerd voor kinderen en zeer goed. misschien een tip die ik je kan geven. hier in belgiê gebruiken ze depacinne chrono 500.
het is een levensnoodzakelijk geneesmiddel voor epilepsie en daarom ook gratis. ik ken zelf een kindje van acht die in gasthuisberg gaat voor deze ziekte en krijgt ook deze medicatie en hij heeft bijna geen aanvallen meer.
groetjes mamalien

----------

